# Wood Carver in Northeast PA.



## Vangellis

Hi Gang. 
One night while I was at the local gas station this gentleman pulled in with an eagle scupture in the back of his truck. Needless to say he got quite an audience gathered around his pickup. Just wanted to share his website for anyone interested. He is located in Northeast Pennsylvannia, north of the Scranton area.

http://www.woodwizardpa.com/





Kevin


----------

